# Vince Carter trades. . . .



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

How much is this guy worth? A couple years ago, he was on the rise and considered one of the top ten players in the league, along with being the best dunker. Now it seems no one wants him, not even Toronto. What's in VC's future? Will he play in Toronto next year or is he headed somewhere else? I wonder if he'll return to his old form.


----------



## brian34 (May 22, 2003)

They might get Vin Baker and a third round draft pick for him.  

I hear Joe Forte is on the block as well. :uhoh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey we will give you Stro Swift, Battier, Brevin Knight(expiring contract), and #27 for him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownBallerKG</b>!
> Now it seems no one wants him, not even Toronto.


now where the heck did you get this info? i'm a huge raptor fan and i have never heard of people actually considering trading VC. sure there are curiousities on what we could receive, but i never heard of serious talks bout him being shipped out if given a good deal.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34</b>!
> They might get Vin Baker and a third round draft pick for him.
> 
> I hear Joe Forte is on the block as well. :uhoh:


yeah, a 'third' round pick. good one.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I would really hate to see VC becomin' a fadin' superstar like Grant Hill n Penny...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The raptors want him,he just needs to take more shots and bulk up his legs


----------



## brian34 (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, a 'third' round pick. good one.


Thanks, murdarous.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vince Carter trades. . . .*



> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> now where the heck did you get this info? i'm a huge raptor fan and i have never heard of people actually considering trading VC. sure there are curiousities on what we could receive, but i never heard of serious talks bout him being shipped out if given a good deal.


There was some pretty serious talk earlier in the season about him going to Cleveland.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Vince Carter trades. . . .*



> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownBallerKG</b>!
> 
> 
> There was some pretty serious talk earlier in the season about him going to Cleveland.


besides LBJ, who exactly does cleveland have to offer? :laugh:


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Vince Carter for Cal Booth!!
:cthread:


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

this thread is non-sense...i predict vince will have 25ppg 6reb 4*** 77gp


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> this thread is non-sense...i predict vince will have 25ppg 6reb 4*** 77gp


Early next season VC will get cocky and go for a 360 JAM and BLOW OUT his knee for good!He needs to realize his knee CANT take that kind of abuse anymore!Back to ur question,he ISNT even worth a high lotto pick let alone a SUPER-STAR!U Rap fans can flip out all u want,but how many games has VC played in the last 2 seasons?

He will never be the player he once was!:no:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Raptors trade Vince Carter who was CLEARLY better than T-Mac and Paul Pierce before his unfortunate injuries, I will actually consider never watching basketball again. That deal would make me a die hard trading spaces junkie.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

maybe minny could trade for him


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>soonerfan</b>!
> maybe minny could trade for him


Then garnett would be coming they other way because i doubt if wally could get him


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> Then garnett would be coming they other way because i doubt if wally could get him


Are you saying Minny would trade KG for VC? Crazy!


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

kg and vince are like best friends, maybe vince could ask to get traded to minny for wally and some draft picks and throw in some fillers.




















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> kg and vince are like best friends


K.G. and Starbury r pretty tight!:yes:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownBallerKG</b>!
> Now it seems no one wants him, not even Toronto.


Now where the hell did you hear or read this....., cause it definately aint true


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

if anything KG would come to toronto cause Vince loves it here and i think KG hate's his teammates


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

VC isn't **** compared to McGrady never was. All that ******* can do is dunk. Yeah, big deal, he went to North Carolina. Big f-in deal:upset:


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Can anyone say Harold Miner?


----------



## K-Mart (May 25, 2003)

i'm for VC, i think that he's strong to make a great season next year, keon clark want to be with toronto and the raptors need a strong man in the paint like bosh 

but toronto ahve to give money to some great FA like howard,kandiman,maggettee to bring more contributions to push the raptors like in playoffs 2001 versus the sixers


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> VC isn't **** compared to McGrady never was. All that ******* can do is dunk. Yeah, big deal, he went to North Carolina. Big f-in deal:upset:


Vince was one shot away from making it into the EC Finals.
TMac was 10 shots away from getting past the first round.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> K.G. and Starbury r pretty tight!:yes:


i wish it still were true, and i still dont know why that selfish punk left


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>soonerfan</b>!
> 
> 
> i wish it still were true, and i still dont know why that selfish punk left


i think you answered your own question


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Every non-Raptor fan who posted in this thread is now officially on my BLACK LIST!!! :upset: 

Naw but seriously some of you need to shut up... you look stupid enough already.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Blacklist that!


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> Vince was one shot away from making it into the EC Finals.
> TMac was 10 shots away from getting past the first round.



vince also had a.d., jyd, a somewhat non-****ty chris childs, 2 good knees and keon clark...
tmac has 2 rookies... 

just think... if vince had left toronto and tmac remained and raps had kept keon... 

then again... imagine if toronto had picked up tony parker insteada michael - i log 1/4 as many minutes as shawn - bradley, carlos boozer insteada chris jeffries... AND neva picked up hakeem!? grunwald needs a foot up his *** cuz right now i could do a better job being a gm if u want to make the team a winning team... right now all he wants to do is sell tickets by keeping vince carter who isnt even doign anything acrobatic anymore lest he hurt his knee...

god if the raps coulda held onto damon, held onto christie, held onto tmac, held onto keon and found a proper center they would be nba elite right now... instead they opted for air canada whos now grounded... and a.d. whose career is downhill from here...

if vince gets injured bad this season then what happens to the raptors? theres nobody to draft cuz the prospects next year arent 1/4 as good as this year... unless enhdi edi decides to stick to AZ for a year and emeka okafur decides to declare... 

anyways... raptors need to unload alvin williams' contract... and pick up gilbert arenas... or GP but arenas is more long term... either that or frickin trade alvin and a.d. for a REAL center... they cant pretend that a.d. is a center for much longer...


----------



## K-Mart (May 25, 2003)

i think that, if the raptors want to stay in canada, they have to make choice!!

Vince carter have some friends in NBA like Zo or KG and if he raptors work hard in this summer!! i think we go in playof f2004 but we need a center (not bad as McCoy), a point guard, "Skip To My lou" is good but Arenas is better 

voshon lenard is FA, lamond murray...well, he's old and we can trade him!!

it might be very crazy, but i think that alonzo mourning,chris bosh, and some others guys will play for the raptors next season!!

maggettee,Q-Rich,ricky davis,keon clark


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

once Vince gets back to his old Bad self ("the olympic vince") pple would be eating so much crow for dissing him it wouldn't be funni. But if he doesn't, he got no value for trade or to the raptors. BRING BACK THE OLD VINCE CARTER is my pettition to the world!

Maybe we should pay one of the cops in VC hometown to incarcerate his lito brother again so he can play with a chip on his shoulder once again j/k


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

The view from the crows nest says....VC is washed up.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Hows this sound?

Toronto give up VC, Rafer Alston and Mo Pete in a threeway with Sactown and Memphis.

Sac drops in Keon Clark, Bobby Jackson and Hedo Turkoglu

Memphis contributes Pau Gasol, Shane Battier and Mike Batiste


Memphis Recieves VC, Clark and Turk
Sac get Peterson, Alston and Batiste
with Toronto getting Gasol, Battier and Jackson


yes I know paycheck-wise its a litlle uneven but it could work for all three. Toronto get a bonafide court general and an unselfish player with size, Sacramento free up some cash and rid themselves of Clark, and Memphis get some mature players and also get a shooter that could become Peja Calibre.

Thoughts?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Sacro would never do it.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

add in a draft pick each from Toronto and Memphis... say late 1st round or early second round, and send em sacto's way.... fixed


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

mellamyne, if you were the GM of the kings, you would be hung within seconds of making this trade.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Early next season VC will get cocky and go for a 360 JAM and BLOW OUT his knee for good!He needs to realize his knee CANT take that kind of abuse anymore!Back to ur question,he ISNT even worth a high lotto pick let alone a SUPER-STAR!U Rap fans can flip out all u want,but how many games has VC played in the last 2 seasons?
> ...


Thats the stupidest thing Ive ever read.... Of course he is still worth something ........ he bring money AND TALENT!!!!! if he can get healthy then he will light it up like old Vince you watch


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> mellamyne, if you were the GM of the kings, you would be hung within seconds of making this trade.



Give me a break... 

:stupid: :stupid: :stupid: :stupid: 

Im not GM am I.....

But Id be a shoe in to become NY's GM....:laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

A couple years back when Jamison and Carter were both on the draft board their coach back at NC said Jamison was the harder worker, he practiced hard and VC's work ethic during practice was very weak. 

And its showing now. He isn't working hard to stay healthy it seems. If he gets another star on the team and they start winning he'll be good again. Untill then I don't think he'll put the effort into a loosing cause.


----------



## Warriors4Life (Jan 1, 2003)

*carter trade*

How about a trade to the warriors to re-unite Jamison and Carter?

Warriors Trade: Jason Richardson, Mike Dunleavy, Chris Mills, #11 pick in the draft

Raptors trade: Vince Carter

Raptors get two young talented players with big upsides, 6 mil in cap room at the end of the season from mills, and end up with 2 lottery picks (4 and 11). They rebuild in a hurry, they could then draft bosh and maybe barbosa or wade. 

Warriors re-unite Jamison and Carter. The warriors end up with two relatively young stars (26 and 26) to build around and both locked up long term. Carter and Jamison would be the core of the warriors for the forseeable future. of course they could kiss gilbert good bye if they made this trade, but it wouldn't make any difference.

What do you think?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

in ten years, I think Richardson's game will be better than Carter.
I'd rather stick with J.R. instead of that gimpy V.C.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

WAT i cant believe sum of the stuff i am readin this is outrageous VC is still one of the best in the game he had 1 bad season last year so wat he is still young n i cant wait fo him to prove y'all WRONG


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If Vince wants to play like he did two years ago he'll just have to work hard. I don't know if he wants to work hard though.


----------



## aj_lakers (May 18, 2003)

Firstly, no way the kings do that trade. Bobby Jackson is to valuable to be caught up in that trade. Secondly, Jason Richardson, Jamison, dunleavy jnr and murphy already exist as a base in golden state for the future - unless it cleared a spot for dunleavy to play and gave them a point guard to replace arenas no way the warriors mess with it. Thirdly, VC can still play. Get him healthy, refoucussed and with a bit of help and VC will be back in the good books with everyone who is so quick to let him go.


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

*As a true Raptors fan, I'm disappointed...*

It's disappointing that V.C injures himself... I always thought that Tracy had better potential...

V.C is still top 5 shooting guard, in my opinion.

1. Kobe Bryant
2. Tracy McGrady
3. Allen Iverson
4. Paul Pierce
5. Vince Carter

However, his lack of will to defend or become better player is not there...

Kobe and Tracy is known to work hard in the summer...

Vince doesn't... That's a fact!

Talentwise Vince is still top 5, but I would try to ship him out of Toronto if I was GM.

VC is injury prone, and I would trade him for a good PG and additional draft pick.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

All you Vince Carter haters will all eat your own words next season, and what the heck are you talking about that the Toronto Raptors don’t want him, get your facts straight or don’t say anything. I am getting really ticked off that people say Vince Carter is worthless, he’s only worth a third round pick(There’s no third round pick, you that means your saying he’s worthless) Well I will say this Vince Carter is one of the best player in the league without injury, he could dunk over any of your favorite players, So I’ll this again and again you’ll just eat your own words, and when VC Carter and the Toronto Raptors will beat your team in the playoffs don’t come and cry on my shoulder.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Maybe this negitive talk will get Vince playing hard again. If not look for another lottery pick next year.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Wow, a SG who can dunk. A dime a dozen! Sure Vinny can dunk, and that's about it. Ask your self, what will he be able to do once those injuries take their toll? If he dosen't work hard in the off season, (like ALL REAL superstars do) he won't have any game. 

I never though he was that fantastic to begin with. The league hyped him up because the was a 6'6 SG from N.C. who could dunk over anyone. (ring any bells?) 

Don't get me wrong. He CAN DUNK! I'm sure he'd win the Slam Dunk contest, but he don't practice the fundamentals needed to sustain superstar status. I'm sure he'll come back next year with a vengeance. My prediction is that vengeance will only be in the form of slam dunks. Nothing else. :thinking: 

That's what I think.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think a lot of you have forgotten what Carter is really capable of. He hasn't been a one-dimensional dunker since...high school, maybe? In fact, before he he was injured, the biggest knock on him increasingly was that he was settling for jumpers too much and not driving as agressively. But the silver lining there is that he had worked hard to extend his range and improve his shooting form. Also, he had starting to get props for improving his defense.

The big question is whether he really is "injury-prone" now. If he can keep his body together, and shows some determination to prove doubters wrong, there's no question that he's a top 5 shooting guard (or small forward, if he were to switch back). 

The only trade mentioned in this thread that I think would be at all likely or appealing from Toronto's perspective is the Golden State one--essentially trading a proven star who has some nagging injury questions for a couple youngsters with "upside" and some filler. That would amount to a decision on Toronto's part to start from scratch out of fear that they weren't on track to put a good enough squad around VC to really improve significantly. They'd be counting on both Dunleavy and Richardson turning into stars (an iffy proposition, if you ask me), or on stinking badly enough for 3-4 years to add some great prospects from the lottery. 

But in general, you don't trade a star for unproven commodities unless you have a big character issue, which VC doesn't present. And if you DO decide to trade a star, you don't do it when his trade value is down--they would wait for Carter to reestablish himself and then make a move next summer.


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

*Sure he's a great player....*

But he's definitely injury-prone and I would not want a super star is get injured everytime they dunk...

Would you want to have a injury-prone player who has ability to score 30 pts and get 15 rbs? I might take a chance if he has work ethic. But Vince doesn't have that.


----------



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34</b>!
> They might get Vin Baker and a third round draft pick for him.
> 
> I hear Joe Forte is on the block as well. :uhoh:


[strike]Your gay[/strike], the last time Vince played a good full season he averaged 28 ppg, he hasnt played a full season since then. Watch out for vince next year.

*That doesnt fly here. No more insults*


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If Vince would work half as hard as Kobe did last offseason he wouldn't be injury prone and would have another amazing season.

But only time will tell.


----------



## princeb (May 14, 2003)

plain and simple, VC is not what he WAS and for the books he was never incredibly good...he depended on his incrdible athleticism way too much on D, he was a mediocre passer, not a leader, nonchalant clutch player, WAS developing a respectable jump shot, WAS one of the top 5 guards (mostly cause of athleticism), and WAS building respectable team b4 the 20 games a season crap...now he's POSSIBLY washed up....

i'm not saying he's not a good player, he WAS just overrated and now he's injury ridden...hate me if ya want VC and Rap fans...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> I think a lot of you have forgotten what Carter is really capable of. He hasn't been a one-dimensional dunker since...high school, maybe? In fact, before he he was injured, the biggest knock on him increasingly was that he was settling for jumpers too much and not driving as agressively. But the silver lining there is that he had worked hard to extend his range and improve his shooting form. Also, he had starting to get props for improving his defense.
> 
> The big question is whether he really is "injury-prone" now. If he can keep his body together, and shows some determination to prove doubters wrong, there's no question that he's a top 5 shooting guard (or small forward, if he were to switch back).
> ...


nicely said jericho. obviously a lot of these posters are a little ignorant of the amazing offensive talent that VC has become. just a dunker? cmon, watch some games. vince is one of the best shooters in the league- 3 pointers, fadeaways, etc.

the REAL issue here IS NOT whether Vince is a good player when he's healthy because anyone that watches him and knows anything about basketball realizes he's a pretty great player. it's whether he's going to be healthy or not. 

i have faith- vince's career and his legacy is all-dependent on this offseason and his successful recovery. as far as i know, his injuries haven't been anything to worry about as far as his career is concerned- jumper's knee, ankle sprain, etc. he's already fully rehabbed from his knee problem going INTO the offseason; that's a situation most nba players would LOVE to have going for them. beleive me, vince is going to be working out as if his life depended on it. all he wants to do is ball but he's i wouldn't be suprised if his workout regime is more intensive than kobe and co. 

even playing "hurt" and without ANYTHING to play for (cept a draft pick) vince's passing and defense were looking pretty good. he was trying his utmost to get his teammates involved (it looked like he was dedicating his limited and nonconsequential minutes to developing his court general skills), he was going after rebounds despite his tentativeness, and he was getting down on D.

vince can still fly, he can still shoot the lights out. can he lift his team into the playoffs and sustain a superstar level of play throughout the season? we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

lol,where in the hell did u get the idea that nobody wanst vince.i would bet you $1000 that any nba team would trade their best player for vince(except for duncan).


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

lol,where in the hell did u get the idea that nobody wants vince.i would bet you $1000 that any nba team would trade their best player for vince(except for duncan).


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

You must be drunk.

Are you saying LA would trade Kobe or Shaq for VC?
How 'bout C-Webb?
Seriously, would they trade Garnett?
Nowitzki?
J O'Neal?
Ben Wallace?

My guess is you're slightly retarded.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NaS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If the magic coulda held onto Shaq, Penny, Not ****ed Grant Hill's Ankle up even more..they'd be a god damn force.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Carter has the talent, and skills to become the best offensive player in the league, maybe even up there with Kobe and T-Mac, as the best players in the league.He wouldn't have missed as many games of the season, but that sprained ankle he got, he only would have probably missed two games if they needed him, but since they were playing for a better shot at LeBron, they just let him rest, IMO.
How does Vince become one of the Elite players in the league, again?
Puts some more muscles in those legs, sure, he won't be winning any more slam dunk contests, but who cares, you'd see a lot more power dunks in the lane over people,and a lot more driving to the hoop.His jumpshot is very impressive, and next year, if he puts muscle on those legs and works like hell to improve his game.Another point is he only average 16 shots a game, Kobe and T-Mac took around 30..If he took as much shots as them he'd be averaging around 26-29 points a game, but he doesn't even demand the ball, and he really has to start doing this, become the leader of this team, and if is doesn't drive inseide and takes off the screen 3 pointers with two guys in his face, i hop the coach gets in his face.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

a few years ago you could mention Vince in the same sentance as Kobe, T-Mac and Iverson.

The raps have terrible luck with injuries. With Vince at full strength they'll be a better team next year. Mo-Pete is still developing, Lamond is a proven 2nd or 3rd scorer, Alvin is still learning how to score. AD still has some rebounding in him, With Chris Bosh learning from JYD and AD, Raptors future looks amazing. Bradley and Jefferies need time to develop. Any deals they pull off, if any, won't help the team. My bet is that Raptors will do nothin this offseason, they just need to work hard and not get injured.

VC was quoted saying, "This is the hardest I've ever worked." about his training schedule this offseason. If he's telling the truth, Watch out Kobe, T-Mac and Iverson cause VC is back...


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

[strike]VC Ain't Sh it[/strike]

*Let's watch the masked cursing. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> VC Ain't Sh it


[strike]He is better than ANYONE on the sonics roster[/strike]

*Let's watch baiting, please! Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Vince WAS better. notice that I typed WAS. Get with the current Vince Carter, you know the crippled VC

What can/could Vinny do Besides dunk? Nothing! Get over it.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> Vince WAS better. notice that I typed WAS. Get with the current Vince Carter, you know the crippled VC
> 
> What can/could Vinny do Besides dunk? Nothing! Get over it.


Vince has been known to not drive to the basket anymore. so i dunno wtf you're talking bout.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

As much as the Raptor fans would hate to hear this, I think Vince really needs a change in order to rediscover his old form. I think in toronto he is stagnating, and needs to be around someone with an actual work ethic. A fine example of a genuine work ethic is Troy Murphy. Sure he is not even 1/7000 of VC but last summer he worked out almost every day with Chris Mullin. Sure his game is still pedestrian, but there's the point. He needs a HARD summer getting his joints, muscles and mind ready for a 80+ season, and I dont think that will ever happen in Canada.

Sorry:whoknows:


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> VC isn't **** compared to McGrady never was. All that ******* can do is dunk. Yeah, big deal, he went to North Carolina. Big f-in deal:upset:


ya that's it where was all this t-mac hype when he was in toronto


----------

